# When does the new season begin?



## Speed (Jan 10, 2021)

So given the fact that so cal has been locked down and games haven't been played when does the 'last' season end and the new season start? and when will clubs start requesting payments/commitments?


----------



## notintheface (Jan 10, 2021)

March 390th.

In all seriousness, though, in talking with a few fellow associates, the amount of fear and confusion and disarray is off the charts. We simply don't know the willingness of parents to pay another few thousand dollars with an absolutely unknown future. Yes we know at some point people are going to get vaccinated, including the kids, but we don't know when-- until then, asking parents to pay club fees based on an assumption isn't going to land well at all. We can assume that we will have league play this fall, but if you had asked me last April I would have told you that we were probably going to have league play last year. There are a ton of people who truly don't know either way.

Combine that with a huge number of parents who don't have the disposable income they had this time last year, and there are some very dark times ahead of us. Even before the SCDSL/CalSouth thing we would have said that it is extremely likely we will see more fracturing, and personally I think that's still true. The prospect of regional play this year looks extremely grim for people on the financial bubble. What you saw at Surf Cup is extremely likely to repeat itself for other large tournaments and I would not be surprised to see smaller tournaments evaporate.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 10, 2021)

July 31st is normally the traditional end of the soccer season as far as registration is concerned.

However some Clubs are already advertising for "tryouts"  or "open" training for the 21-22' season. 

With the current guidance and youth sports restrictions where counties need to be in the orange or 3rd tier while all of socal is in purple 5th the prospect of local socal games and leagues is a long shot for the next 3 months or so.

Some leagues like ECNL that have out of state teams that host at there is facilities have later March league games scheduled vs Socal teams but other than that not much.

Out of state tournaments and local training is about all that most teams can manage legally so just have to make the best of those opportunities.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 10, 2021)

notintheface said:


> What you saw at Surf Cup is extremely likely to repeat itself for other large tournaments and I would not be surprised to see smaller tournaments evaporate.


Theres still going to be a market for the smaller flight 2 and 3 tournaments put on by local clubs. It’s not the End of the Line for them

I agree some of the niche tournaments for flight 1 and encl teams might be strained in the near term. But parents love trophies and clubs like the revenue.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jan 10, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> It’s not the *End of the Line* for them


I see what you did there.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 10, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I see what you did there.


That’s what their handle use to be until it became an acronym.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 10, 2021)

If we can’t start the season by March 15th, it’s time to just call it a wrap.   Just go straight to tryout season to begin the new season in July.    The other problem is that this summer you will see a lot of families going on vacations.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> If we can’t start the season by March 15th, it’s time to just call it a wrap.   Just go straight to tryout season to begin the new season in July.    The other problem is that this summer you will see a lot of families going on vacations.


I agree.  In the upper middle class there's a lot of pent up demand for travel, but one issue is that at least foreign borders are still likely to be shut.  They'll be closer to home.

From the postings on the soccer announcement boards it seems like that's the assumption anyway.  Tons of tryouts.  I guess the issue is CalSouth is still reluctant to scratch the State Cup.  Any word on that...they still holding onto a fantasy they might run it in summer?


----------



## EOTL (Jan 10, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Theres still going to be a market for the smaller flight 2 and 3 tournaments put on by local clubs. It’s not the End of the Line for them
> 
> I agree some of the niche tournaments for flight 1 and encl teams might be strained in the near term. But parents love trophies and clubs like the revenue.


It was only the End of the Line for GDA, not that anyone saw that coming or anything.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 10, 2021)

I should add-- here's where we are and here's where we are going.

Estimates are that we've already lost 10% of all teams out there. With small groups of players leaving from each team, there has been a large amount of team reorgs going on. Naturally this is causing the third teams (and even some second teams) to be ditched by the wayside as they don't have enough kids to remain viable. All of this was with _existing club fees already paid and not playing any games. _Obviously some refunds have been given across the board and from what I can extrapolate almost all clubs are dipping into emergency funds.

So that's where we stand right now, effectively on the edge of a cliff. Here's where we are going.

Over the next couple of months, clubs are going to ask their youngers parents to register for 2021-2022. In all likelihood, there won't be tryouts for kids who are returning, and there will either be virtual tryouts or distanced "come show up at a couple of practices" kinds of tryouts for kids who are transferring or are new. Parents, please don't transfer your kid this year, you will not wind up in a happy place. Anyways-- given all that, the estimate for incoming new pipeline kids is a drop by 75%+.  This obviously isn't good as olders go off to college and we have a net drop in players of almost an entire age bracket's worth. With no AYSO from last fall to feed Ulittles into the pipeline, the U8 group registrations look dire.

So then we've got the money problem. Upper-middle-class families are not going to be able to float working-class kids onto the team and I truly do not know how many kids we will lose in the next couple of months but things do not look good at all. If clubs offer a discount on club fees, coaches are going to wind up carrying more kids on their teams and there will be even fewer teams. If clubs maintain the same level of fees, there is going to be a loss of talent, and again we're back to fewer teams as more reorgs take place.

My point of all of this is-- count yourself lucky if you are in the position to be able to throw another few grand at your club and please be patient with your clubs as we are all about to go through a buzzsaw.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> If we can’t start the season by March 15th, it’s time to just call it a wrap.   Just go straight to tryout season to begin the new season in July.    The other problem is that this summer you will see a lot of families going on vacations.


Nah there is a lot of time for games in late March, April, May and June. No reason to be such a negative person.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 10, 2021)

We won't have any league play in 2021, even with a vaccine , expect more of the same this year, but with much less people paying full price.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 10, 2021)

46n2 said:


> We won't have any league play in 2021, even with a vaccine , expect more of the same this year, but with much less people paying full price.


It all turns on whether they force the vaccine.  Kids won't be fully vaccinated until schools force the issue in the fall (vaccine probably not eligible til the summer for those 12 and under, and those with health issue like Downs will go first).  With 20-40% of medical professionals declining it, how much more careful/paranoid will people be about their kids?  In California, where things remain case dependent (as opposed to hospitalizations, or deaths which will drop even as we move out of the COVID/Flu season let alone due to so many having had it, and the vaccine) we'll still get enough cases that league play will at a minimum be disrupted in fall 2021.  It's looking iffy for summer tournaments in SoCal, and if they happen they will be restricted.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 10, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Nah there is a lot of time for games in late March, April, May and June. No reason to be such a negative person.


 Lmao!  Negative person would be me saying in July that we are not having a season.  I’ve been an optimist but we are running out of time.    

 Club contracts are due by March/April.    With no season announcement in March, how can we get parents to pay another $2k+ for the upcoming season.   Remember that parents have paid for a season that has yet to happen.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 10, 2021)

46n2 said:


> We won't have any league play in 2021, even with a vaccine , expect more of the same this year, but with much less people paying full price.


You cannot be serious. 45 states have been playing youth sports this entire past year. And, you are writing off 2021. C'mon. People will ignore the governor if he shuts down 2021.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Lmao!  Negative person would be me saying in July that we are not having a season.  I’ve been an optimist but we are running out of time.
> 
> Club contracts are due by March/April.    With no season announcement in March, how can we get parents to pay another $2k+ for the upcoming season.   Remember that parents have paid for a season that has yet to happen.


Clearly we are in different age groups. The olders season ends in late June. So we are on different timeframes. It seems you are talking youngers.


----------



## watfly (Jan 10, 2021)

notintheface said:


> In all likelihood, there won't be tryouts for kids who are returning, and there will either be virtual tryouts or distanced "come show up at a couple of practices" kinds of tryouts for kids who are transferring or are new.


In San Diego a lot of clubs are advertising open ID Camps or straight up Tryouts for January.  Some had started ID Camps in December.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 10, 2021)

GT45 said:


> You cannot be serious. 45 states have been playing youth sports this entire past year. And, you are writing off 2021. C'mon. People will ignore the governor if he shuts down 2021.


We didn't have league this year despite 45 states playing youth sports.  What makes you think this time it will be different?   It's not like California rose up and said no. 

If we can't play until orange, and this continues to be based on cases, and we continue to have a high vaccine decline rate, even if we start next fall the season will be disrupted again as COVID/Flu season kicks off after Halloween.  The only way that changes is if the California guidance radically changes (or at the minimum if they force the issue and require players, coaches and referees to be vaccinated before play....in which case the fall season for the youngest doesn't start til maybe Octuber/November to give them all a chance to get vaccinated).

Long term kids have been playing and will be playing baseball before soccer.  A young kid's dad on the fence about whether to put them in baseball or soccer might be incentivized to pick baseball since they know they are more likely to play (as opposed to AYSO which will pretty much be shut down until fall or CYBA basketball).  The recruitment pool will also be narrower in the following years.

IF everything continues unchanged, my guess is things begin to relax in California this summer, but a mild freakout again next fall....again IF everything remains unchanged.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 10, 2021)

notintheface said:


> I should add-- here's where we are and here's where we are going.
> 
> Estimates are that we've already lost 10% of all teams out there. With small groups of players leaving from each team, there has been a large amount of team reorgs going on. Naturally this is causing the third teams (and even some second teams) to be ditched by the wayside as they don't have enough kids to remain viable. All of this was with _existing club fees already paid and not playing any games. _Obviously some refunds have been given across the board and from what I can extrapolate almost all clubs are dipping into emergency funds.
> 
> ...


As a parent of a ULittle player, if the club asked tomorrow to sign up the next “season,” I would.  We have been having practices all year long although modified, coaches still are showing up and training our kids.  It’s tough for everyone but I am thankful for our club/coaches that continue to do their best given the circumstances.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jan 11, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> We didn't have league this year despite 45 states playing youth sports.  What makes you think this time it will be different?   It's not like California rose up and said no.
> 
> If we can't play until orange, and this continues to be based on cases, and we continue to have a high vaccine decline rate, even if we start next fall the season will be disrupted again as COVID/Flu season kicks off after Halloween.  The only way that changes is if the California guidance radically changes (or at the minimum if they force the issue and require players, coaches and referees to be vaccinated before play....in which case the fall season for the youngest doesn't start til maybe Octuber/November to give them all a chance to get vaccinated).
> 
> ...


Agree, the perspective and guidance of CA officials will have to change to get normal league games this spring. It could happen. There could be a realization that the low risk isn't worth canceling organized sports as many other states have determined, but that would be a change in the approach we have seen since last year.


----------



## N00B (Jan 11, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Remember that parents have paid for a season that has yet to happen.


Yes, but that I a small portion of the club expenses (league play and ref fees)


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 11, 2021)

GT45 said:


> You cannot be serious. 45 states have been playing youth sports this entire past year. And, you are writing off 2021. C'mon. People will ignore the governor if he shuts down 2021.


I hope we play , but based on the shit show of 2020, and 2021 being much worst with no end in sight , its a good guess too say that :
there going to be alot of side hustle tourney and games
prob some more out of state garbage

and no league play for 2021.

Clubs will have a even tougher time this year convincing people to pay, 

I know my kids just wanna play like everyone else , and I just wanna watch them have fun doing something they love

California is not going to let it happen for a long long time, youth sports is like the kids table at thanksgiving.

Nobody is paying attention to it


----------



## zebrafish (Jan 14, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Over the next couple of months, clubs are going to ask their youngers parents to register for 2021-2022. In all likelihood, there won't be tryouts for kids who are returning, and there will either be virtual tryouts or distanced "come show up at a couple of practices" kinds of tryouts for kids who are transferring or are new. Parents, please don't transfer your kid this year, you will not wind up in a happy place. Anyways-- given all that, the estimate for incoming new pipeline kids is a drop by 75%+.  This obviously isn't good as olders go off to college and we have a net drop in players of almost an entire age bracket's worth. With no AYSO from last fall to feed Ulittles into the pipeline, the U8 group registrations look dire.


I agree with your sentiment not to tryout with another team. The problem is that many established teams lost players during the year from attrition. My own kid's team has lost 3-4 players who decided to quit during the pandemic. I suspect they're gone for good. So my own kid's team needs to pick up 3-4 players. Where are these kids going to come from?  Other teams, that's where. If they don't get players, the team is going to fracture. So there is going to be some movement happening.

I think as soon as one domino falls (one club decides to go for the next year recruitment/signup) all the other teams will quickly follow. I think it is a game of chicken right now as to who goes first.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 14, 2021)

zebrafish said:


> I agree with your sentiment not to tryout with another team. The problem is that many established teams lost players during the year from attrition. My own kid's team has lost 3-4 players who decided to quit during the pandemic. I suspect they're gone for good. So my own kid's team needs to pick up 3-4 players. Where are these kids going to come from?  Other teams, that's where. If they don't get players, the team is going to fracture. So there is going to be some movement happening.
> 
> I think as soon as one domino falls (one club decides to go for the next year recruitment/signup) all the other teams will quickly follow. I think it is a game of chicken right now as to who goes first.


It's already started.  Announcement boards are full of tryout info.  No one knows for sure of the kids who are taking a pandemic break who is coming back.  It will be hard for the parents to evaluate the teams too if we can't scrimmage or in some cases even see the practices or practices that are full contact.

CalSouth is also still talking about a late spring season that messes things up, particularly since it may only happen in certain counties (doubt LA and Riverside will be seeing it)l


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 14, 2021)

zebrafish said:


> I agree with your sentiment not to tryout with another team. The problem is that many established teams lost players during the year from attrition. My own kid's team has lost 3-4 players who decided to quit during the pandemic. I suspect they're gone for good. So my own kid's team needs to pick up 3-4 players. Where are these kids going to come from?  Other teams, that's where. If they don't get players, the team is going to fracture. So there is going to be some movement happening.
> 
> I think as soon as one domino falls (one club decides to go for the next year recruitment/signup) all the other teams will quickly follow. I think it is a game of chicken right now as to who goes first.


Not to mention, teams that are of age groups that are going from 7v7 to 9v9 or 9v9 to 11v11 will also need to pick up quite a few players too!


----------



## notintheface (Jan 14, 2021)

zebrafish said:


> I agree with your sentiment not to tryout with another team. The problem is that many established teams lost players during the year from attrition. My own kid's team has lost 3-4 players who decided to quit during the pandemic. I suspect they're gone for good. So my own kid's team needs to pick up 3-4 players. Where are these kids going to come from?  Other teams, that's where. If they don't get players, the team is going to fracture. So there is going to be some movement happening.
> 
> I think as soon as one domino falls (one club decides to go for the next year recruitment/signup) all the other teams will quickly follow. I think it is a game of chicken right now as to who goes first.


I agree that there will be player movement regardless; but imo that player movement will come from other teams that are disbanding, and from lower teams within the same club who are getting promoted, eg C team players moving up to the B team to replace B team players moving up to the A team to cover the 3 A team players who are not returning, etc etc.

My heart goes out to all of those coaches who will be net losing teams this coming year, and for those coaches who have teams moving up a field size, eg 7v7 to 9v9 and having to expand their roster at a time when every club is losing kids hand over fist.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 14, 2021)

Soccermom18 said:


> Not to mention, teams that are of age groups that are going from 7v7 to 9v9 or 9v9 to 11v11 will also need to pick up quite a few players too!


Jinx! Yes, this. Imagine going from 14 kids on your 9v9 roster to 17 on your 11v11, and you lost 3 kids so you have to recruit 6 new kids for the team. That's what a bunch of coaches are facing.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 14, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Jinx! Yes, this. Imagine going from 14 kids on your 9v9 roster to 17 on your 11v11, and you lost 3 kids so you have to recruit 6 new kids for the team. That's what a bunch of coaches are facing.


Our team has 13 (9 v 9) but going to 11 v 11 could be a challenge if a few drop between now and July.    Coaches and team managers need to get creative to keep parents happy.  I picked the worse yesterday in youth sports history to be a team manager. Lol


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 14, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Jinx! Yes, this. Imagine going from 14 kids on your 9v9 roster to 17 on your 11v11, and you lost 3 kids so you have to recruit 6 new kids for the team. That's what a bunch of coaches are facing.





SoccerFan4Life said:


> Our team has 13 (9 v 9) but going to 11 v 11 could be a challenge if a few drop between now and July.    Coaches and team managers need to get creative to keep parents happy.  I picked the worse yesterday in youth sports history to be a team manager. Lol


Is it ever a good time to be team manager??


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dont forget some of these kids are looking like James Harden right now too, little too many snacks and not enough fitness


----------



## crush (Jan 15, 2021)

Soccermom18 said:


> Is it ever a good time to be team manager??


That was a part time job with no pay.  I did hear a few got maybe $100 off.  To TM, sorry for being an asshole sometimes.  It was hard on us parents too because sometimes coaches lied to us.  Anyway, this is nothing compared to what has happen to all the innocent children around the world.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 15, 2021)

Soccermom18 said:


> Is it ever a good time to be team manager??


What exactly TM does, besides bringing cards to games? Should they really do _*anything*_ else? It's a big title without anything behind it.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 15, 2021)

WOW this is so wrong. If you play on a competitive team they do a LOT. Organize travel, help with player registration, photos for player cards, uniform ordering. Communication on games, practices, register for tournaments, collect team fees.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 15, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> What exactly TM does, besides bringing cards to games? Should they really do _*anything*_ else? It's a big title without anything behind it.


You should try it and you will change your mind 
-Budgets
- Collect fees
- Register for tournaments
- Reminders weekly to parents
- Help recruit 
- Help the coach setting up scrimmages. 
- Give rides to kids that cant make it. 
- Reminders and re-reminders of registration deadlines and monthly fees
- Plan team party
- Plan fundraisers


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 15, 2021)

GT45 said:


> WOW this is so wrong. If you play on a competitive team they do a LOT. Organize travel, help with player registration, photos for player cards, uniform ordering. Communication on games, practices, register for tournaments, collect team fees.


and all of this for $100 off.....wow


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 15, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You should try it and you will change your mind
> -Budgets
> - Collect fees
> - Register for tournaments
> ...


so if you do all of this, why do you need a coach?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 15, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> and all of this for $100 off.....wow


Or for nothing but a holiday gift from the team parents and/or love of the game.  If all you think a TM does is bring cards to the game, you must have a really good TM cause you didn’t have to do anything but show up!


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 15, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> so if you do all of this, why do you need a coach?


Coaches just want to coach. They dont want to be bookkeepers and peace makers.

You give your manager a discount to deal with all of Karens BS and deflect 60-80% of a teams drama so you can focus on the X's and O's.


----------



## watfly (Jan 15, 2021)

Coaches are generally terrible administrators, either by choice or skill set.  A good team manager is invaluable and often gets the brunt of parent dissatisfaction.  They often get killed as the "messenger".


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 15, 2021)

With all the effort that goes into filling out rosters, maybe 2021 is finally the year where coaches take whatever roster they have and work with them to improve fundamental skills rather than worry about playing games.  Im sure that’s not a popular idea among moms and pops ! But might be best for the kids, especially younger.


----------



## watfly (Jan 15, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> With all the effort that goes into filling out rosters, maybe 2021 is finally the year where coaches take whatever roster they have and work with them to improve fundamental skills rather than worry about playing games.  Im sure that’s not a popular idea among moms and pops ! But might be best for the kids, especially younger.


Maybe I'm too idealistic, but I feel like if a kid diligently showed up to practice while his/her parents dutifully paid the fees this past year then then that kid earned a "rain check" spot on the roster, instead of being replaced by some shiny new object that shows up at a couple tryouts.  Not holding my breath.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 15, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> so if you do all of this, why do you need a coach?


I may be a good manager but a horrible coach or trainer. Lo    Coaches have 2 to 3 teams.  There’s no way they can do it all and manage 3 teams and have a regular job.

So don’t complain next time about your team manager.   If you dont like what you have, then you take over the TM role to see if you can do it better.  I do it for the love of the game and to keep my dd happy on a team that we dont want to break up.   She has found a good group of friends  with no drama between players or parents.   That alone is worth the extra work.


----------



## crush (Jan 15, 2021)

GT45 said:


> WOW this is so wrong. If you play on a competitive team they do a LOT. Organize travel, help with player registration, photos for player cards, uniform ordering. Communication on games, practices, register for tournaments, collect team fees.


It's a thankless job as kids get older.  I knew of a few coaches who had the TM as their Team Spy ((TS)).  Crazy crazy is all I can say.  Plus for some TS, they got other treats for being a good TS.  I also have had so  many great TMs who would work their asses off and still it wasnt enough.   Love you all!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 15, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> With all the effort that goes into filling out rosters, maybe 2021 is finally the year where coaches take whatever roster they have and work with them to improve fundamental skills rather than worry about playing games.  Im sure that’s not a popular idea among moms and pops ! But might be best for the kids, especially younger.


So what you mean is coaches instead of recruiting actually have to do coaching? Good luck with that idea


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 15, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> So what you mean is coaches instead of recruiting actually have to do coaching? Good luck with that idea


Works out for most clubs at the youngest age.....especially the markets not covered by the “big letter leagues”..


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 15, 2021)

crush said:


> It's a thankless job as kids get older.  I knew of a few coaches who had the TM as their Team Spy ((TS)).  Crazy crazy is all I can say.  Plus for some TS, they got other treats for being a good TS.  I also have had so  many great TMs who would their asses of and still it wasnt enough.   Love you all!!!


LOL at Team Spy.....

TMs definitely come in 3 flavors..... awesome.... chill.... toxic.....the first two are wins the last one makes the whole team suffer...... the worst scenario is when a managers kid is a weaker player and the coach either doesn't play them making the TM crazy or overplays them crazing the other parents and then backstabbing begins lol.......I am lucky to have avoided that except one year at u-little...... I've been assistant TM on and off as I know TM is a job I could not do alone..... since moving up from SD I have not needed to step up and only have one kid enrolled so it is less stressful........ but coaches should do more..........IMO some are really lazy and leave the TMs to do it all....... not fair


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2021)

I


watfly said:


> Coaches are generally terrible administrators, either by choice or skill set.  A good team manager is invaluable and often gets the brunt of parent dissatisfaction.  They often get killed as the "messenger".


I did it for 6 years and have taken shots. I have scars to show for it.


----------



## watfly (Jan 15, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I
> 
> I did it for 6 years and have taken shots. I have scars to show for it.


Your either a slow learner or a glutton for punishment.  

Actually, respect to you for the commitment.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2021)

Bo


watfly said:


> Your either a slow learner or a glutton for punishment.
> 
> Actually, respect to you for the commitment.


Both. The DOC of the club who coached my youngest asked me to do it first year of club. I ran it till academy.


----------



## Speed (Jan 15, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> What exactly TM does, besides bringing cards to games? Should they really do _*anything*_ else? It's a big title without anything behind it.


you were never a TM under LA galaxy. I fought with the registrar about player cards, dealt with MASSIVE uniform issues, coach changes, etc definitely not a walk in the park


----------



## Speed (Jan 15, 2021)

m


watfly said:


> Coaches are generally terrible administrators, either by choice or skill set.  A good team manager is invaluable and often gets the brunt of parent dissatisfaction.  They often get killed as the "messenger".


My favorite was 'get this kid a player card for Sat' (this if Thurs) then the kid didn't have a US birth certificate registrar wouldn't accept it -- meet me at his house with the passport the registrar wouldn't accept a copy of the passport. there is no way i would have given my passport over....the crap I went through was a joke-I am a highly organized ppl and managed 40 ppl at the time and this was the hardest non paying job I had. not even a player discount for 2 kids in the club


----------



## Speed (Jan 15, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Coaches just want to coach. They dont want to be bookkeepers and peace makers.
> 
> You give your manager a discount to deal with all of Karens BS and deflect 60-80% of a teams drama so you can focus on the X's and O's.


I


Eagle33 said:


> so if you do all of this, why do you need a coach?


coach does not do these tasks. The TM does


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2021)

Speed said:


> you were never a TM under LA galaxy. I fought with the registrar about player cards, dealt with MASSIVE uniform issues, coach changes, etc definitely not a walk in the park


LAG. SB, OC or SD?


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 16, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> So what you mean is coaches instead of recruiting actually have to do coaching? Good luck with that idea


Yeah, you’re probably right...  Coach sometimes equals Salesguy. What I’m talking about is Coach being more like Teacher...


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jan 16, 2021)

Here’s a pic to provide some hope for the soccer faithful. My dd is playing with some 02/03 out at Disney. This facility is unbelievable!
It is a wonder when you are backed by a bazillion dollar company


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 16, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Here’s a pic to provide some hope for the soccer faithful. My dd is playing with some 02/03 out at Disney. This facility is unbelievable!
> It is a wonder when you are backed by a bazillion dollar companyView attachment 9946


YES!!! .....lets all hop on a plane and go to Florida. Nothing could possibly go wrong flying since the planes HEPA filters are like breathing farts from the gods for 8 hours









						47 players quarantined in run-up to Aussie Open
					

Positive COVID-19 tests for a combined three people on two flights carrying Australian Open players has led to 47 tournament participants being quarantined for 14 days and unable to practice.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Copa9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> What exactly TM does, besides bringing cards to games? Should they really do _*anything*_ else? It's a big title without anything behind it.


You have no idea! Uniforms, pictures, schedules, cards, schedule changes, more schedule changes, tournaments, hotel block reservations. Team events. etc. etc. etc. Parent complaints, coach complaints. etc etc. Blood jersey, etc. etc. etc. Dealing with club fund raisers, notices to CalSouth or ECNL, or the former DA, etc. etc.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 16, 2021)

Copa9 said:


> You have no idea! Uniforms, pictures, schedules, cards, schedule changes, more schedule changes, tournaments, hotel block reservations. Team events. etc. etc. etc. Parent complaints, coach complaints. etc etc. Blood jersey, etc. etc. etc. Dealing with club fund raisers, notices to CalSouth or ECNL, or the former DA, etc. etc.


SO much more etc etc!  Thank you to all team managers past, present and future!


----------



## Speed (Jan 16, 2021)

Soccermom18 said:


> SO much more etc etc!  Thank you to all team managers past, present and future!


ditto, ditto and ditto...every TM I interact with I thank them and ask how I can help


----------



## Speed (Jan 16, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAG. SB, OC or SD?


OC


----------

